# Boer buckling critique?



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, I am wanting to get into showing and I'm wanting opinions on FB boer buckling Patrick. I don't have good conformation pictures cause it was just me, I can't set him up and expect him to stay posed  Also does his weight look ok?

http://s1035.photobucket.com/albums/a438/LntREED/

I can't figure how to upload pictures onto the forum, so I'll just post a link.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I think he looks very handsome! Seems to be a nice, sturdy, healthy solid buckling to me. How old is he? From the pictures I am guessing 3 months or so? I did not see anything in the pictures that would keep me from considering him a show prospect but you will want to be sure his testicles are symetrical-he has lots of dark pigment on his tail. Is he fullblood? Does he have any enoblements in his pedigree? Are you going to register him ABGA? Also be sure he has good teat structure (judges check this on bucks as well as does) and that he does not have an over or under bite.

If you click the IMG button up above the box where you type-you can then past your photobucket link in between the two Image boxes that appear. That way you can see a picture on your post 

Here is my buckling-he is EGGS bred this was him at 3 months










This is him at 5 months (taken a few weeks ago)










We are hoping to attend our 1st show June the 12th!!!


----------



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes he is fullblood, he'll be registered with ABGA when I send in the papers. he has 12 ennoblements.



Sire: AJBG Agnew's Spark Master

RRD Gauge ***ennobled
JRA1 Agnew's Cash Reward ***ennobled
ABF Dottie ***ennobled
AJBG Ruehl Breaker ***ennobled
Ryals Topbrass ***ennobled
JRA1 Agnew's Athena
Eggs Macy ***ennobled

TX02 L518 ***ennobled
Parm Starman ***ennobled
FSE Barbie
BMDR S657 Sassy New Yorker
DOW Pipeline ***ennobled
Downen M111
Downen K389

Dam: PST Cheyenne

Der War Paint ***ennobled
Outback Boers OB Wartime
Outback Boers Out Fitter
Dela Losa Ranch Strike Force
2SIS 198J
WRR Asia
WRR Bal's Doll

Eggsonerate ***ennobled
LRB 18
Mbili SA ***ennobled
DHP Lilly
Sugar Ray
#1332
Black Diamond Elizabeth


----------



## Reed (Mar 15, 2011)

Any more opinions?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think he looks really good. Considering the breeder, I am sure he will be a nice buck. His dam is one of my favorites at her farm. He has the genetics to be awesome. He should grow up to be a really stout buck. His weight looks good and I am sure you will do just fine with him.


----------

